# Back in the Game



## jar546 (Jan 12, 2019)

After a little hiatus from working as an inspector and plans examiner, it looks like I will be returning.  For the past 5 months I have been working as an electrician thanks to Chris Kennedy.  After a 6 year battle, Florida now recognizes some of my ICC and Pennsylvania certifications (Electrical Inspection and Plans Examiner for now) and I start a new job in 2 weeks.

The past 5 months working as an electrician again has been a ton of fun and I honestly think I like it better than inspecting.  There are guys like Chris K who would be an excellent inspector and reviewer but love what they do and don't want to change that.  I am in that category of loving what I do but unfortunately I have to follow the money trail to get my retirement account back up to snuff.  Two divorces will do that to you.

Anyway, getting back into the field turning a wrench has helped me for than I ever thought it would and gave me a new perspective on inspections.  I am forever grateful for the opportunity that Chris helped me secure and hope I can find the same feeling with inspections and plan review that I once had.

Florida is a whole other animal compared to Pennsylvania that has no state licensing of contractors and a horrible system that is politically corrupted at the municipal level.  It was difficult to do your job in most communities in PA due to the unprofessional environment that is unfairly skewed to the "who you know" direction.

As I once again trade in my truck and tools for a clipboard and pen, I can only hope that I get the same satisfaction.  Just sharing my perspective.


----------



## cda (Jan 12, 2019)

Congrats

Hope the road ahead is great for you.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 13, 2019)

Can I have your truck?


----------



## jar546 (Jan 13, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> Can I have your truck?



I don't think Joe will give it to you.  After all it's brand new.  Unless of course you do all the residential service work.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 13, 2019)

jar546 said:


> Unless of course you do all the residential service work.



My truck is fine.


----------



## ICE (Jan 13, 2019)

jar546 said:


> Unless of course you do all the residential service work.



Figuring out what went wrong has got to be more difficult than doing it right in the first place.  I am surprised to learn that an inspector in Florida can earn more than that guy.....and by enough to make it worth the trouble.


----------



## cda (Jan 13, 2019)

ICE said:


> Figuring out what went wrong has got to be more difficult than doing it right in the first place.  I am surprised to learn that an inspector in Florida can earn more than that guy.....and by enough to make it worth the trouble.





To many wire twisters and not enough work??


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 13, 2019)

jar546 said:


> There are guys like Chris K who would be an excellent inspector and reviewer but love what they do and don't want to change that.



And there are inspectors that make excellent electricians. Was not sure how Jeff would work out twistin tools but he quickly became our shops golden boy. 
I will miss him as he is the only guy that could take some of the specialty work off my shoulders.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm sure inspectors will miss you on the trade side, and EC's will not be happy to see you on the inspect side, but glad to see you back on the dark side.....


----------



## jar546 (Jan 13, 2019)

ICE said:


> Figuring out what went wrong has got to be more difficult than doing it right in the first place.  I am surprised to learn that an inspector in Florida can earn more than that guy.....and by enough to make it worth the trouble.



Neither Chris nor I like residential work and prefer to be challenged with commercial, industrial and institutional work.  We bust each other all the time whenever one of us is assigned a residential job.  Sort of a standing joke.

As far as pay is concerned.  If I were self employed as an electrician I would certainly make more money than inspecting but getting your inspector's license in Florida is no easy task and there is a shortage of licensed, qualified inspectors so the pay is pretty good when you add plans examiner to the mix.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 14, 2019)

I know what you mean about PA and it's not getting any better.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 28, 2019)

jar546 said:


> There are guys like Chris K who would be an excellent inspector and reviewer but love what they do and don't want to change that.



I'm afraid I would find it boring.

Anyway, how was your first day back with the inspection community?


----------



## jar546 (Jan 28, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> I'm afraid I would find it boring.
> 
> Anyway, how was your first day back with the inspection community?



Well in true me fashion, I failed the very first inspection of the day.  Missing AFCI protection, no panel labeling, no GFCI protection for the dishwasher.  Just the usual boring residential stuff


----------



## fatboy (Mar 19, 2019)

Welcome Gary Dewitt!


----------

